# Lake Garda Aree De Sosta??



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi..

Can Anyone Let Me Know If There Is Many Aree De Sosta Around The Garda Please..

Looked In The Campsite DB And There Don't Seam To Be Many..

Anyone Got A Little Gem You Can Share With Me Please...

Going Out to Germany Italy For 3 Weeks On 18th August

Thanks


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Buddy

Not an expert on Lake Garda but we did pass through last summer and stopped at a De Sosta on the lake side. It is at the southern end and called Laguna Marina (it's in Camperstop), it cost us 15 Euro for 24 hours. Lakeside beach, electric hook up and the usual water and dump facilities. It is at a small town/village called Taffella - GPS N45.46058 E10.63261

The mountains are at the north end, never went there as we were on a mission to get to the Alps but I am sure someone will have some other suggestions. 

Regards

Dick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sostas at Lake Garda*

Hi

At Sirmione on the sounthern end of the Lake, you can overnight in the main car/coach parks - about 20 euro. There is also a proper sosta near Sirmione and this is well sign posted at 15 euro per night. Just to the west of Peschiera, travelling towards Sirmione is another - again 15 euro per night.

August is mega busy around the lake, so expect to pay top dollar for everything. Go after October, and there is no parking attendant!

To the north, between Riva and Torbole is a place that is open all year, but I can't find the link.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sosta*

Hi

Here is the link I mentioned. Note there is another Sosta at Lazise, but expensive.

Russell

www.areatransit.it

Edit - incorrect spelling on the link


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is one right next to Camping Serenella which is between Garda and Bardolino on the eastern side of the lake. We rejected it as, when we were there ( April and September) ACSI rates applied at Serenella and the sosta was quite a lot more expensive and did not seem to have facilities. It was however quite busy but very large. It's on the northern boundary of the campsite if you google for it.

G

Edit: It's the first one here, under Bardolino

http://www.camperweb.it/aree_attrezzate/sosta_camper/Veneto/verona.htm


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank god you edited that link Russell!!! The first link put me off me dinner!

Steve


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

In 2007 we stayed at Monzambano sosta. Brilliant spot 8kms from Pescheria and 15 mins drive from Sirmione. We stayed there in October and it was empty probably much busier in August but a nice place to stay lots of cycle paths in that area.

In 2007 it was E10 for the night.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We stayed 4 nights at Monzambano just some weeks back and thought it brilliant. 10 euro's per night with electric and wi-fi and couldn't fault it. The guys who run it even came round on the 3rd night and gave us a bottle of wine.

Will post some photo's if you like but can highly recommend it :lol:


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Aree De Sosta*

Hi Thanks For The replies Great Stuff..

Hi Brimo.. Some Picks Would Be Great.

Thanks


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Can go better than that, see link below

http://www.camperistidimonzambano.it/areattrezzata.htm

Click on the flashing cameras, (aren't they awful?) but lots of photos of the site. :lol:


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Here's a general view of the entrance to the sosta


----------

